# Converting 26" MTB to 700C wheels with breaks.



## subaron (Dec 13, 2014)

I recently converted my old (non suspension) MTB into a commuter by putting on 26x12.5 street tires to practice on around the hilly streets near my place (bad bumpy roads), which were killing my Road bike.

Than today I was just messing around with the road bike (700c x 23mm) wheels and tire combo to see if they would even clear the mtb frame.

Turns out there is plenty of room left both front and back with 700c wheel and tire combo. Which is good news, but the cantilever breaks are too short to reach the wheel. (See pics).

Anyone know if there is a size of cantilever break that would work with 700c wheels? As a bonus if it would work with both size wheels (move the break pad up or down).

Or do I need to go with the different style wheel? There appears to be a mounting hole on the frame for a road bike style break. But that would be the second option.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

A long reach road brake might work for the 700C wheel but there are no options for the cantilever and it wouldn't work for the 26er wheel. There really isn't anything that would allow you to move it up the frame. If the cantilevers were longer they wouldn't work with the cable throw that the brake levers have. 

Back in the day there were a few adapters but since discs there really has been the need and I would guess these products have left the marketplace.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

These might work.

https://paulcomp.com/shop/components/motolite/


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

These.

Tektro R559 Long Reach Road Calipers > Components > Brakes > Road Caliper Brakes | Jenson USA

You'll mount them on the center hole on your fork. You'll need to make sure there is a mounting hole on the back seat stay brace. You can use the the cantilever brake posts to mount a cool front rack.

Nashbar Front Rack


----------



## subaron (Dec 13, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> These might work.
> 
> https://paulcomp.com/shop/components/motolite/





jl said:


> These.
> 
> Tektro R559 Long Reach Road Calipers > Components > Brakes > Road Caliper Brakes | Jenson USA
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is really helpful. But it is fairly pricey.

Turns out that the frame has mounting holes for caliper style brakes for front and back that @jl mentioned below. I just need to find a good used set on ebay or craigslist.

Just wondering if I can put gravel style 700c tires on road bike wheels for gravel/trails or if I would need to look at 29er MTB wheel/rim options? Is 29er wheel/rim the same size as 700c wheel/rim (just more sturdier)? It looks like it from the search I have done, though I am not 100% sure.

Basically overall, it looks like it would be cheaper to buy used set of 9 or 10 speed wheels through craigslist and use spacers with the two 7 speed cassettes I have. This leaves room to upgrade to a 9 or 10 speed down the road, if I need to.

In case anyone is wondering, the bike already has a triple 48/38/28 front chain ring up front (which is decent for the road practise).
As for the rear, I have a 7 speed 11t-28t cassette (for road use I suppose) and 7 speed 13t-28t cassette (for light gravel/trail use).


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If the frame/fork took disc brakes, super easy. You could swap 26" trail wheels and 700x28mm road wheels all day long. However, with the rim brakes, it's a pain. the methods described above do the job, but cost a lot. Cheaper to just get a used roadbike or accept your stuck with 26x1.5" tires.


----------



## subaron (Dec 13, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> These might work.
> 
> https://paulcomp.com/shop/components/motolite/





jl said:


> These.
> 
> Tektro R559 Long Reach Road Calipers > Components > Brakes > Road Caliper Brakes | Jenson USA
> 
> ...





watts888 said:


> If the frame/fork took disc brakes, super easy. You could swap 26" trail wheels and 700x28mm road wheels all day long. However, with the rim brakes, it's a pain. the methods described above do the job, but cost a lot. Cheaper to just get a used roadbike or accept your stuck with 26x1.5" tires.


Yeah I have looked at the front fork and the rear triangle, does not look like it has the spots for disc brakes unfortunately. I did see some add-on style disk break for the rear on ebay. But nothing for the front.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

watts888 said:


> If the frame/fork took disc brakes, super easy. You could swap 26" trail wheels and 700x28mm road wheels all day long. However, with the rim brakes, it's a pain. the methods described above do the job, but cost a lot. Cheaper to just get a used roadbike or accept your stuck with 26x1.5" tires.


^This.

If it's a nice classic 26" frame with nice parts I could see spending some money on converting it. But like Watts said; it might be easier and cheaper to get a used bike with everything you want ready to ride.

I had an old Kona Lave Dome that had rim scrubbers, really liked the bike, but ended up giving it to a friend because the brakes were keeping me from using different disk only wheels.


----------

